# When did SFX start charging $249 PER YEAR for the platinum membership?



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2009)

Does that mean my platinum membership I bought for $200 for five years (two years ago) is no longer valid?  Are they going to give me those benefits?  And you should see their fine print!  Unbelievable.  If you don't renew your membership, they fine you $200 when you do renew:  

The membership fee for SFX Platinum Rewards is *$249 per year*. Members will receive a renewal notice up to 30 days prior to the expiration date. If the membership expires, the member could be subject to a *$200 reactivation, fee plus the yearly membership fee*. Members can call 1-866-855-1214 to upgrade or renew their membership and will receive promotional multi-year membership options for substantial yearly savings. Members renewing their membership or purchasing a promotional multi-year membership, will have ten (10) business days from the purchase date to get a full refund. To receive a full refund, cancelling Members must submit their cancellation request in writing to SFX Platinum Rewards within ten (10) business days and fax it to (602) 938-4575. Cancellation requests received later that ten (10) business days after the purchase date will not be honored. All membership rates, fees, and promotional offers are subject to change at any time without prior notice, at the sole discretion of SFX Platinum Rewards.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 4, 2009)

That is their platinum plus membership.  It includes cruises and some other benefits.  I'm an old platinum member and I spoke with SFX last week.  I asked about the old version of platinum and it is still available, buy you need to call to get it.  They would like people to migrate over to the platinum plus.

What they also don't tell you about platinum plus online is that they have a 10 year membership, which last year was quoted to me at $890.  That works out to $89 a year.  Ten years is about as long as I think I may want a long term membership.

Sue


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2009)

You get: 

$30 discount on exchange fee

Free guest certificates (saves $39)

$100 off sell-off vacations

Free upgrades

The thing I want to know is do you find the benefits worth that cost?

I think there are too many downsides to this membership, like the customer service is not good, in my opinion.  I just called the main number listed on their site, and the message says they are closed to observe the holiday, opening again on Tuesday.  Then I called the membership number, and I told them the other number had that message, and they said they are only closed on Monday.  What?  Their main numbers says differently, and when I called back an hour ago, it wasn't changed.  

No one would tell me any information, I was transferred four times.  Then someone did call back with information, and he told me my membership expired.  No way!  I paid five years, I told him.  He finally "found" me.  

He didn't explain the difference between the platinum and Platinum Rewards memberships to me, when I said this is much higher than I paid.  I find that disappointing.  He didn't tell me there was a difference.  

They have no online search feature, so how do you know they aren't just skipping over you, when the chance for a free upgrade is available.  I don't like the company, but I will use it at least 3 more times, over the next 3 years because I must.  

What makes this company's service worth $249 a year?  I wouldn't pay that premium price, unless they get a search function for me to find alternatives.  Requesting an exchange is like a shot in the dark, seriously.  I finally had to take something in San Fran, because I was getting no where with my request to Hawaii, and I used a Hawaii week, 2 bedroom prime summer (July) week at Wyndham KHV.


----------



## mightywyrm (Sep 4, 2009)

I've dealt with SFX on two occasions, and know someone who has dealt with them much more frequently (and who generally has good things to say about them).  Make of this what you will, but my two "data points" are probably too far apart to draw a conclusion.

In both cases, I turned to them when I was frustrated with II.  

The first time was quite some years ago, and I spoke with the owner (Mel Grant).  He and his team took care of us, and I have to say they did a great job.  We got our exchange to Walton Hall in central England, and had a great time.

Three years ago, I called and reached someone with a definite attitude problem.  Instead of the same "let's see what we can do" positive attitude, she essentially told me off for not remaining a member, and expressed disappointment in me, personally, that I hadn't thought to call her much sooner.  Shame on me, for letting her, personally, down with my thoughtlessness.  She did say she'd try to find what we requested and would let me know, but I received no follow-up of any kind.  

Having dealt with II for a long time I'm somewhat used to the range of attitudes that can be on display there.  I expect better from SFX.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Sep 4, 2009)

So far I have only done two exchanges with them and both were easy.  I put in a request one matched the next day.  The other took a few days.  One was for Thanksgiving weekend this year and the other is for Spring Break.

I currently have another request in for August but no hits yet.  I have listed any three weeks in august and about 7 or 8 different location.  I am still hopefully.

Everyone I have dealt with has been extremely helpful and nice.

Heith Hennel


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 4, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You get:
> 
> $30 discount on exchange fee
> 
> ...



You are confusing the Platinum Membership which I have with their new Platinum Rewards program. The difference between the 2 is the Cruise stuff. Go to their web site and click on memberships. All of the benefits above "Cruise Exchanges" are the standard Platinum member benfits. The benefits from "Cruise Exchanges" down are the additional Platinum Rewards benefits. I told SFX that I have no interest in cruises so they said I should stay with my standard Platinum membership.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> You are confusing the Platinum Membership which I have with their new Platinum Rewards program. The difference between the 2 is the Cruise stuff. Go to their web site and click on memberships. All of the benefits above "Cruise Exchanges" are the standard Platinum member benfits. The benefits from "Cruise Exchanges" down are the additional Platinum Rewards benefits. I told SFX that I have no interest in cruises so they said I should stay with my standard Platinum membership.
> 
> As far as whether you like them or not, that is your perogative. I have aways received excellent service and received what I requested, including free upgrades in my 12+ years of using them exclusively. I used RCI, II and VRIety in the 8 years prior to them.



I have talked to good people at the company, but I find dealing with them as more of a crapshoot than RCI or II,  It is difficult to get anyone on the phone who can answer a direct question.  SFX is not consistent at all.  If I get someone at II who is not answering my questions to my satisfaction, I ask for a supervisor.  

Call their main number right now, and you will get a voicemail saying they are closed until Tuesday:  800-739-9969


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 4, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have talked to good people at the company, but I find dealing with them as more of a crapshoot than RCI or II,  It is difficult to get anyone on the phone who can answer a direct question.  SFX is not consistent at all.  If I get someone at II who is not answering my questions to my satisfaction, I ask for a supervisor.
> 
> Call their main number right now, and you will get a voicemail saying they are closed until Tuesday:  800-739-9969



So they are closed for the Holiday weekend. You can get any question you may have answered by Mark at SFX. You can do this via e-mail, or the "Ask SFX" forum on timeshare forums. I dealt with II and actually got good service from them as I knew some of the people. However, I dropped II because they could not get me some of the resorts that I wanted and their exchanges were not consistent. RCI is another story. I dropped them because they outright lied to me which could have cost me a lot of money had I not caught them at it.

Look, everybody has their good and bad experences. However, you posted information about SFX membership that is not factual. I don't care what your opinon of them is as that is your problem, not mine.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2009)

They aren't closed for the holiday weekend.  They answer on the other line.  That is odd, isn't it?  And why did it take four transfers, then a transfer to a general voicemail box to get an answer about the Platinum membership, only to get the answer that yes, that is what the Platinum membership costs now.  They aren't giving ME the information, and I have asked for it of four different people. FOUR different people.  If they still have their platinum membership that is identical to what I have, then why don't they say what that is, and what fees are involved.  

The website doesn't help at all.  

I was so glad when II and RCI set up online searching, so we no longer have to take whatever resort the guide gives you.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 4, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> They aren't closed for the holiday weekend.  They answer on the other line.  That is odd, isn't it?  And why did it take four transfers, then a transfer to a general voicemail box to get an answer about the Platinum membership, only to get the answer that yes, that is what the Platinum membership costs now.  They aren't giving ME the information, and I have asked for it of four different people. FOUR different people.  If they still have their platinum membership that is identical to what I have, then why don't they say what that is, and what fees are involved.
> 
> The website doesn't help at all.
> 
> I was so glad when II and RCI set up online searching, so we no longer have to take whatever resort the guide gives you.



Actually, they are closed for the Holiday weekend. Mark put out a notice that they will be closed today through Monday for the Labor Day weekend.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 4, 2009)

Cindy, I explained in the first response to your post that there are two platinum memberships.  It's crazy that they have the same basic name.  The original platinum, as I mentioned, is no longer listed on their site, but is available if you call them.  

When you call the Platinum Rewards phone number, I believe you get a different company.  They are not SFX.  That's why you are getting two different stories about the holiday weekend.  SFX is closed today through Monday.

Sue


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 4, 2009)

falmouth3 said:


> Cindy, I explained in the first response to your post that there are two platinum memberships.  It's crazy that they have the same basic name.  The original platinum, as I mentioned, is no longer listed on their site, but is available if you call them.
> 
> When you call the Platinum Rewards phone number, I believe you get a different company.  They are not SFX.  That's why you are getting two different stories about the holiday weekend.  SFX is closed today through Monday.
> 
> Sue



That is a common practice for businesses to have a phone answering service when they are closed. I imagine that they do this in case somebody has a problem such as with check-in at a resort outside of SFX's business hours.


----------



## JuliGee (Sep 5, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Does that mean my platinum membership I bought for $200 for five years (two years ago) is no longer valid?  Are they going to give me those benefits?  And you should see their fine print!  Unbelievable.  If you don't renew your membership, they fine you $200 when you do renew:
> 
> The membership fee for SFX Platinum Rewards is *$249 per year*. Members will receive a renewal notice up to 30 days prior to the expiration date. If the membership expires, the member could be subject to a *$200 reactivation, fee plus the yearly membership fee*. Members can call 1-866-855-1214 to upgrade or renew their membership and will receive promotional multi-year membership options for substantial yearly savings. Members renewing their membership or purchasing a promotional multi-year membership, will have ten (10) business days from the purchase date to get a full refund. To receive a full refund, cancelling Members must submit their cancellation request in writing to SFX Platinum Rewards within ten (10) business days and fax it to (602) 938-4575. Cancellation requests received later that ten (10) business days after the purchase date will not be honored. All membership rates, fees, and promotional offers are subject to change at any time without prior notice, at the sole discretion of SFX Platinum Rewards.



I wasn't aware of reinstatement fees as per your comments above. So, I did some homework for myself to check on the accuracy.

Sure enough, that is stated in the Platinum Rewards program, but I didn't see it in their regular Platinum membership.

But what's the big deal? Had you done a little more homework, you would have seen that RCI has the "same" policy. So, keeping the rhetoric in check and balance here, let's present the "full picture" for everyone, and not just half of it. 

This is from RCI's terms and conditions

c. Initiation Fee. An initiation fee may be charged to the Member if RCI does not receive the initial subscription fee payment together with required ownership information at the time of purchase of the RCI Weeks Subscribing Membership, or if the Member fails to renew a subscription within a certain period of time following its expiration.

d. Subscription Fee. Each Member is required to pay an annual subscription fee in an amount determined by RCI. The subscription fee entitles the Member to a subscription to ENDLESS VACATION® magazine and use of the RCI Weeks Exchange Program. Membership ceases if the Member fails to renew a subscription within ninety (90) days following subscription expiration. All rights to receive ENDLESS VACATION® magazine and to use the RCI Weeks Exchange Program immediately cease upon failure to renew a subscription. RCI reserves the right to charge an initiation fee and the annual ENDLESS VACATION® magazine subscription fee for reinstatement of a membership.

Let Us Tell You How You Can Save $200 - *Normally, you would be required to pay a $200 (USD) initiation fee, in addition to the annual subscription fee*, to become an RCI subscribing member. However, for a limited time, you qualify for a special initiation fee waiver. Take advantage of this special offer and enjoy all the benefits of RCI subscribing membership plus a $200 (USD) savings.

Seems that's the industry standard. :deadhorse:

Juli


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi everyone.  I found out today that SFX charges $399 for a five-year regular Platinum membership, and $299 for a three-year membership.


----------



## DonM (Sep 9, 2009)

Since many of you are savvy about SFX- I have a question.

I have a platinum membership. I think I should be able to put in a request without first making a deposit. Is this true, and if so can I do it online? (I don't see the option  on line)

thanks
don


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 9, 2009)

DonM said:


> Since many of you are savvy about SFX- I have a question.
> 
> I have a platinum membership. I think I should be able to put in a request without first making a deposit. Is this true, and if so can I do it online? (I don't see the option  on line)
> 
> ...



Yes, you can make a request without depositing though I have never done it that way so I can't answer the question about doing it on-line.. I just automatically deposit my weeks every year whether I am making a request or not.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 9, 2009)

You can put in a request online, and that is how I do it, but I have had a request in for a quite a while, about 3 months, and no communciation at all.  I admittedly am hoping for something difficult to get.  I will change my request in about two months, hopefully to get the next year in the same area.

You just log in and choose the "request vacation" tab.  I would call and put in a request, and maybe you will get a better feel for the company than you might get online.  I talked to Elena last time, and she was very nice.  

If you just deposit your week through the form, then put in a request against the deposit, without calling, you might get a hopeless feeling. That's where I have been two years in a row.   It's not good.

It would be nice if they would give the likelihood of a match.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 9, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It would be nice if they would give the likelihood of a match.



And what exchange company routinely does that???

It would be folly for an exchange company to start routinely providing estimates of the likelihood of a match to customers except in cases where there truly is almost no chance of making a match.  Despite all efforts to the contrary, there will be situations in which "likely" matches will fail to match. Meanwhile the customers will have made all kinds of plans based on the expectation the match would occur.

A significant fraction of those customers will then raise holy hell with the exchange company; post unflattering messages about the exchange company all over the internet; create YouTube videos about how the exchange screwed up their vacations and lives and caused their dogs to start doing unnatural acts with the neighbors livestock; and doing anything else they can think of to try to alleviate their frustration and anger over unmet expectations.

For the company it's not worth it.  Thus you will seldom get any true realistic assessment of probability of exchange from any exchange company.  When they do offer up something specific it almost always will be overly pessimistic.

At times you may be able to reach someone at the company who may be able to offer a realistic assessment, but that is hit-or-miss.  And a couple of times I've had reason to wonder if the person making that assessment really knew what they were telling me anyway.

****

IIRC - RCI's system at one time reportedly ranked the probability of an exchange being completed on a 1-to-5 scale that was visible to one of the vacation guides, but not to the member.  Occasionally you could get the guide to tell you what the number was, but it was never officially provided and if you later spoke with another guide they were likely to tell you that such a thing did not exist and could not have been provided to you.

*****

SFX does have it's ways of operating, and they don't provide the warm fuzzies of constant communication that some people crave.  If you have to have that communication, you're probably better off working with another company, because SFX isn't going to give you what you want.

As you can tell, for those who don't require that and know what to expect of SFX, they are an excellent company with which to do business.


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 9, 2009)

I have found with SFX that emailing a question usually gets an answer.  Also, you can ask on Timeshare Forums and get an answer, even sending a PM for a personal answer to a problem you have. 

I just renewed my 5 years Plat membership because I am requesting for Dec 2010 and mine expired in Sept 2010.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 9, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And what exchange company routinely does that???
> 
> It would be folly for an exchange to start routinely providing estimates of the likelihood of a match to customers except in cases where there truly is almost no chance of making a match.  Despite all efforts to the contrary, there will be situations in which "likely" matches will fail to match. Meanwhile the customers will have made all kinds of plans based on the expectation the match would occur.
> 
> ...



Steve,

That is an excellent post. I was considering posting something similar but you did an excellent job. A couple of the agents at SFX that I deal with on a regular basis will often tell me what my chances are for a particular exchange. However they are just estimates as there is no way of knowing unless they have the week(s) available at the time I ask them. When I made my last exchange for 2 weeks at the Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya, it was confirmed on the spot because they had the weeks.

Personally, I don't feel the need for constant communication. I have always been able to talk to somebody when I needed to.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 9, 2009)

It's nice that some of you have great success with exchanging through SFX.  My experiences have not been stellar, Steve.  I talked to Elena, and she was very nice, as I said, so I am not attacking SFX.  

With seeing absolutely nothing at all online, how do you have any idea  whether they have any inventory that even comes close to serving your particular needs?  I would like to have someone tell me if they have had past success with my request made at this time, or anything to let me know that my quest is not in vain.  

And yes, RCI will tell you whether your exchange is a slim-to-none chance.  I have a request in with RCI and was told it would be nearly impossible; there are more requests this year than last; we are on the bottom rung of the ladder for our request; our trading power isn't very high; and they couldn't fulfill last year's requests for the same area, same time, so our request will likely sit there until six weeks before check-in, at which time, maybe it will get filled.  

II just tells me to broaden my search, and accept something smaller, then my chances would be better.  I knew that.  :rofl: It's pretty obvious.  

People that have had great success with SFX do not understand the frustrations of those who haven't had it yet, and I do crave that experience.  I paid good money for a Platinum membership and my exchanges have been disappointing.  

Could it be that SFX has their favorite customers that get their requests fulfilled first and better than the rest of us?  Could be based on longevity.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 9, 2009)

When you put in a request for a tough exchange at SFX, you have to click a disclaimer saying that you understand it will be difficult to get that exchange.  London and Manhattan requests will make that disclaimer pop up, as will a request for a specific week or resort.  A couple of years ago I wanted a June exchange to Hawaii, Big Island.  I called and asked what my changes were and I was told they were very good.  Within 2 weeks they called me with a choice of weeks and a choice of resorts, a total of 4 possibilities.  I always request early with as broad a request as I can.


Sue


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 9, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> Steve,
> 
> That is an excellent post. I was considering posting something similar but you did an excellent job. A couple of the agents at SFX that I deal with on a regular basis will often tell me what my chances are for a particular exchange. However they are just estimates as there is no way of knowing unless they have the week(s) available at the time I ask them. When I made my last exchange for 2 weeks at the Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya, it was confirmed on the spot because they had the weeks.
> 
> Personally, I don't feel the need for constant communication. I have always been able to talk to somebody when I needed to.



I just read your post.  Okay, so if they have lots of Mexico, then perhaps I should just request it from SFX for my daughter's in-laws, who cannot go to the Mayans for like 3 more years because of that stupid RCI rule.  They traded into some awful resort in Mazatlan this past spring and were so disappointed that they were unable to get back into the Mayan.  That is a great idea for them.  They love to go to Mexico every year.  SFX doesn't accept their ski resort in Steamboat, so they would have to go through us to get one of those resorts. I know they are flexible on dates. 

I wonder if the Mayans would let them go, knowing they came through RCI before?  Do you know the answer to that question?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 9, 2009)

falmouth3 said:


> When you put in a request for a tough exchange at SFX, you have to click a disclaimer saying that you understand it will be difficult to get that exchange.  London and Manhattan requests will make that disclaimer pop up, as will a request for a specific week or resort.  A couple of years ago I wanted a June exchange to Hawaii, Big Island.  I called and asked what my changes were and I was told they were very good.  Within 2 weeks they called me with a choice of weeks and a choice of resorts, a total of 4 possibilities.  I always request early with as broad a request as I can.
> 
> 
> Sue



Sue, that is good news.  I need this kind of info.  Teepeeca (Tony) emailed me and said he received two Ka'anapali Beach consecutive weeks for his bonus weeks.  That was another good word that was very specific.  

We deposited Kona Hawaiian Village 2 bedrooms, prime summer for both, so I want something on Maui or Kauai that is prime, also. That is what I have on request.  But last time I asked for regular season Hawaii in exchange for my prime season, and nothing.  I requested over a year in advance. 

I am hoping, hoping, hoping.....

I am trying to decide whether to deposit something for 2010.  I just need a little encouragement from SFX.  I actually have an oceanfront Koa unit at Hono Koa reserved for next summer that I cannot use because we have a trip already planned for that week.  I don't think they take Hono Koa, though.  I need to check.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 9, 2009)

> I wonder if the Mayans would let them go, knowing they came through RCI before?


I don't use SFX, but my understanding is that this is one of its selling points.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 9, 2009)

bnoble said:


> I don't use SFX, but my understanding is that this is one of its selling points.



I know what my advice to them will be on Sunday, when we all celebrate the return of our son-in-law from Iraq.  I think they need to buy a one bedroom at some great resort, like SDO, and then trade into the Mayans through SFX.  They will be thrilled, if this works as they want.

As an aside, SFX doesn't take Hono Koa, according to the directory, but I may call Elena and see if they would make an exception for a summer oceanfront unit.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 9, 2009)

We've gotten into Mayan Palace in Mexico twice - once for Easter week and once for Presidents week.  Those are both peak periods - both times we were advised the chances of getting a match were low because they were holiday weeks and we were requesting specific weeks and specific location (Puerto Vallarta).  But matches were made in both cases, more than six months before travel.

We also landed two units last May for Morritts Grand for the same check-in day, which we needed because we had a larger group traveling for a wedding.  Again we were advised that there was low probability of match because we were looking for a specific week and a specific location, and the request was made about three months before check-in.  SFX was able to fill the request in about one week.

We used a deposited week + a bonus week we got for the deposit for the Grand Cayman trip. Effectively we converted a single deposit into two units, and I still have one more bonus week sitting in the bank from that deposit (a MX bonus week that I probably won't be able to use).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 9, 2009)

This is more great news, Steve.  

Sounds like I need to sit tight and wait.  I admittedly gave them only 8 months to get something for us.

I never used any bonus or Mexico weeks and had no desire to use them so far, but the in-laws would love to use the Mexico weeks.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 9, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> And yes, RCI will tell you whether your exchange is a slim-to-none chance.  I have a request in with RCI and was told it would be nearly impossible; there are more requests this year than last; we are on the bottom rung of the ladder for our request; our trading power isn't very high; and they couldn't fulfill last year's requests for the same area, same time, so our request will likely sit there until six weeks before check-in, at which time, maybe it will get filled.


I think that every exchange company will tell you if a request has little or no chance.  What they won't tell you is when you have better than little or no chance.  And when you are able to get more information from them, they will almost always make it sound much more pessimistic than it actually is.

For example, I was fairly sure that they be able to fill my Cayman request pretty easily, as that is not a peak season and they have good sources at Morritts.  Nevertheless when I placed the request they made it sound quite pessimistic.  But, as I mentioned, they actually filled the request in about one week.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 9, 2009)

And I do agree that it would be nice to be able to go into the SFX website and view available inventory.  I think that would be a wonderful perk to add to a platinum membership.  But apparently that's not in the SFX business model.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 9, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And I do agree that it would be nice to be able to go into the SFX website and view available inventory.  I think that would be a wonderful perk to add to a platinum membership.  But apparently that's not in the SFX business model.



SFX has been promising to add this feature for at least 5 years.  At one time they made it sound like the launch was going to happen any time, and then nothing happened.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 9, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I just read your post.  Okay, so if they have lots of Mexico, then perhaps I should just request it from SFX for my daughter's in-laws, who cannot go to the Mayans for like 3 more years because of that stupid RCI rule.  They traded into some awful resort in Mazatlan this past spring and were so disappointed that they were unable to get back into the Mayan.  That is a great idea for them.  They love to go to Mexico every year.  SFX doesn't accept their ski resort in Steamboat, so they would have to go through us to get one of those resorts. I know they are flexible on dates.
> 
> I wonder if the Mayans would let them go, knowing they came through RCI before?  Do you know the answer to that question?



I can only assume that there would not be any problem exchanging into the Mayans through SFX as they don't have any restrictions. However, only SFX can give you a definitive answer. Grupo Mayan is affiliated with SFX. Most of my exchanges with SFX over the past 13 years have not been to Mexico. Last summer we exchanged into the Manhattan Club in New York City. One of the big advantages as an SFX exchanger is we were NOT charged the extra resort fees that an RCI exchanger has to pay at MC.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 9, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And I do agree that it would be nice to be able to go into the SFX website and view available inventory.  I think that would be a wonderful perk to add to a platinum membership.  But apparently that's not in the SFX business model.



You are right, it is NOT in the SFX business model. They don't like to carry a lot of inventory because they don't want to run the risk of being stuck with it. When you make a request, if they have it available then of course your request will be satisfied on the spot. Otherwise, they will pro-actively try to satisfy your request. They do this in various ways including getting weeks from RCI, getting developer weeks etc.


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 13, 2009)

I just joined - I talked to Corey who was so nice. I liked the personal help - he told me what would be best to secure with my Hilton points for a good trade. I did just that.

I am slightly baffled by which resorts are available. We're hoping for a Carribean resort - any one - or Cancun - but we want something really nice with A/C, pool bar, ocean front. (obviously not top quality like Marriott Ocean  - I'm not dumb). Not sure what to ask for since it's unclear what I can ask for.

I will call Corey again on Monday as I have a great feeling about him!


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 13, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> I just joined - I talked to Corey who was so nice. I liked the personal help - he told me what would be best to secure with my Hilton points for a good trade. I did just that.
> 
> I am slightly baffled by which resorts are available. We're hoping for a Carribean resort - any one - or Cancun - but we want something really nice with A/C, pool bar, ocean front. (obviously not top quality like Marriott Ocean  - I'm not dumb). Not sure what to ask for since it's unclear what I can ask for.
> 
> I will call Corey again on Monday as I have a great feeling about him!



You can ask for anything you want. They will let you know if you can get it. If you want an awesome resort in the Cancun area ask for the Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya. Many of the Mexican resorts like the Grand Mayan, are very luxurious with first class service. They far exceed the Marriott's. You should not have any trouble getting the Grand Mayan which is a Grupo Mayan resort affiliated with SFX. We have stayed at the Grand Mayan resorts 5 times for 2 consecutive weeks at a time in the last 5 years. They can often confirm your request for the Grand Mayan immediately.


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 13, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> You can ask for anything you want. They will let you know if you can get it. If you want an awesome resort in the Cancun area ask for the Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya. Many of the Mexican resorts like the Grand Mayan, are very luxurious with first class service. They far exceed the Marriott's. You should not have any trouble getting the Grand Mayan which is a Grupo Mayan resort affiliated with SFX. We have stayed at the Grand Mayan resorts 5 times for 2 consecutive weeks at a time in the last 5 years. They can often confirm your request for the Grand Mayan immediately.



John, Is Grand Mayan all inclusive? How's the food? One thing I dislike about some Mexican resorts is the lousy wine (that's really all I drink). Can you go to the supermarket/liquor store and are there decent restaurants outside the resort? THANKS!!! Ellen


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 13, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> John, Is Grand Mayan all inclusive? How's the food? One thing I dislike about some Mexican resorts is the lousy wine (that's really all I drink). Can you go to the supermarket/liquor store and are there decent restaurants outside the resort? THANKS!!! Ellen



No, the Grand Mayan is not all inclusive. Non of the Mexican resorts traded through SFX are all inclusive. I can't tell you anything about the wine. My wife and I do not drink adult beverages. There are several restaurants on-site plus they have room service. There is also a small store and deli on-site. The closest supermarkets and outside restaurants are in Playa del Carmen which is just a few minutes south of the resort. The Mayan Palace/Grand Mayan is a very large resort. Below is a link to the resort. Check the photo gallery.

http://mayanresorts.com/the-grand-mayan/riviera-maya/


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 13, 2009)

As far as I know, SFX does not accept AI.  I called them last year to see if they had any since my nephew wanted and AI.  The answer then was that they don't deal in AIs.

Sue


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 14, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> No, the Grand Mayan is not all inclusive. Non of the Mexican resorts traded through SFX are all inclusive. I can't tell you anything about the wine. My wife and I do not drink adult beverages. There are several restaurants on-site plus they have room service. There is also a small store and deli on-site. The closest supermarkets and outside restaurants are in Playa del Carmen which is just a few minutes south of the resort. The Mayan Palace/Grand Mayan is a very large resort. Below is a link to the resort. Check the photo gallery.
> 
> http://mayanresorts.com/the-grand-mayan/riviera-maya/



AWESOME! That's best for us! Thank you!


----------



## mikenk (Sep 16, 2009)

Ellen,

Whenever, we go to the Grand mayan in RM, we take a trip to Sam's in Playa and stock up on wine and other snacks. Also, lots of really good restaurants in Playa (with good wines) ; we usually spend a couple of evenings there.

We are going to the GM in Cabo in November and Nuevo (our favorite) in February. We really like the resorts; the grounds and the people are great; however, avoid the sales staff like the Plague.

Mike


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 19, 2009)

We have never had any trouble with the sales people at the Grand Mayans in Riviera Maya and Nuevo Vallarta. We have made 5 exchanges of 2 weeks each into the Grand Mayans and have never been bothered. The reason is quite simple. After check-in, we tell the sales folks in the lobby that we NEVER do sales presentations and have no interest in them. They have never argued and just noted it down not to call us.


----------



## funtime (Sep 20, 2009)

In my opinion SFX has certain "sweet spots" like the Grand Mayan and San Francisco resorts.  Request one of them and you will love SFX.  It has little or no Marriott weeks and a very weak east coast depository.   Deposit a week that barely makes their list and you will be treated with the studied indifference that has given SFX a deserved reputation for poor customer service - especially for those who do not know the inventory that is relatively easy for SFX to procure.  Of course, we would all know that inventory if they had followed through on their promise to use the internet to show listings but they consistently promised that option and did not fulfill that promise.  Funtime


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 20, 2009)

SFX is definitely where we go for San Francisco weeks and we need them frequently. I was very impressed that they were able to get us a Kona Hawaiian Resort week for a specific week next summer to coincide with a week we already had at Paniolo Green. In fact the call came through while we were in Hawaii this summer.
Liz


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 21, 2009)

funtime said:


> In my opinion SFX has certain "sweet spots" like the Grand Mayan and San Francisco resorts.  Request one of them and you will love SFX.  It has little or no Marriott weeks and a very weak east coast depository.   Deposit a week that barely makes their list and you will be treated with the studied indifference that has given SFX a deserved reputation for poor customer service - especially for those who do not know the inventory that is relatively easy for SFX to procure.  Of course, we would all know that inventory if they had followed through on their promise to use the internet to show listings but they consistently promised that option and did not fulfill that promise.  Funtime



We have had many tough trades through SFX that were not Grand Mayan nor San Francisco. Three that come to mind are Manhattan Club in New York City, Marriott at Fort Lauderdale ( prime time ), and Scottsdale AZ in mid March during MLB spring training. We have also done 7 trades into Las Vegas with 4 at the HGVC/Flamingo in 1 year, Sedona AZ, Branson MO, etc.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 21, 2009)

The thing I can't figure out about SFX is that some people _rave_ about them, while at the same time folks making what seem to me to be very reasonable and flexible requests get the brush off.  This comment seems to sum it up:



> Deposit a week that barely makes their list and you will be treated with the studied indifference that has given SFX a deserved reputation for poor customer service



Naturally, whenever the bad experiences come up, it is somehow always the customer's fault for being too inflexible in destinations and times.  The only saving grace is that Mark seems to be relatively honest if you ask him about any particular deposit before the fact.  When I asked about a summer Wisconsin deposit, his response was along the lines of "We'd take it, but that's more of a regional destination."

The translation to me was pretty clear.  We don't really want it.


----------



## JuliGee (Sep 21, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> We have had many tough trades through SFX that were not Grand Mayan nor San Francisco. Three that come to mind are Manhattan Club in New York City, Marriott at Fort Lauderdale ( prime time ), and Scottsdale AZ in mid March during MLB spring training. We have also done 7 trades into Las Vegas with 4 at the HGVC/Flamingo in 1 year, Sedona AZ, Branson MO, etc.



John, we too have received many tough trades from SFX. We are prime time travelers, and I think we are reasonably flexible with our travel dates within that busy season. I did experience some frustration at first, this is going back a number of years. At that time we were demanding Christmas weeks only most of the time with no flexibility because we wanted to travel with our two grand kids.

SFX has also been heavily discussed and promoted by a large number of people at our HOA's at Donatello and the Marriott. We have been to the Hilton property in Manhattan, Sloane Gardens Club in London (twice). Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta and Cabo. Westin and Marriott in Maui. Hilton on Oahu (3 times). Marriott Marbella Spain. Four Seasons Aviara, San Diego. St. James Place, Beaver Creek. Marriott Hilton Head (twice). Crane Beach, Barbados. Club Intrawest in Vancouver. Marriott Kauai, and our favorite, Borgo Di Colleoli in Tuscany. We have also used a number of bonus weeks. Can't remember them all, I would need to look at our records.

We are happy customers and have recommended them to a number of fellow owners at Marriott and Donatello.

Juli


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 22, 2009)

JuliGee said:


> We are happy customers and have recommended them to a number of fellow owners at Marriott and Donatello.Juli



We have also recommended SFX to many people that we have met at various timeshare resorts. The folks got really excited at the Grand Mayans and HGVC/Flamingo Las Vegas when they hear that SFX has no restrictions on return visits.


----------



## travelhome (Oct 14, 2009)

Many people are happy with SFX here and some have great results for Spring break and Thanksgiving, Christmas etc. 

SFX always asks you to be flexible with time and location. I'm wondering when you request a specific week, say Spring break/Christmas, do you always provide multiple areas? Sometime even one "area" is already quite large, covering multiple cities. 

Some of the resorts on their list is not as nice as the others.  Do you specify a list of resorts to search and exclude certain resorts? 

For those with multiple success with SFX, if you are requesting holiday weeks at popular location, how long before travel do you get a match?  

Is it ok to put in request for Thanksgiving for Marriott/Westin in Hawaii? Or is this too ridiculous? 

Really want to get a feel for it from people with multiple successes on the percentage of holiday weeks.


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 14, 2009)

_For those with multiple success with SFX, if you are requesting holiday weeks at popular location, how long before travel do you get a match?  

Is it ok to put in request for Thanksgiving for Marriott/Westin in Hawaii? Or is this too ridiculous? _

Two years ago, I asked for San Francisco for Thanksgiving week only 2 weeks before the holiday, and I got it.  I used a bonus week for friends for that one.  My friends raved about the unit they got.

I just came back from a week in Santa Fe.  I only requested that one specific week because I wanted to go to the Balloon Fiesta in Albuquerque.  I got Villas de Santa Fe, which was fine with me, but might not make other Tuggers happy.  This was confirmed 13 months in advance.

Sue


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 14, 2009)

I almost always specify the exact resort I want. We normally do not do timeshare trips during holidays though we usually do go during prime time.


----------



## travelhome (Oct 15, 2009)

when you specify the resorts, how wide a time window do you give? 

I think when you place request that way, their website will pop up a window and you must click sth to acknowledge that the exchange would be difficult.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 15, 2009)

travelhome said:


> when you specify the resorts, how wide a time window do you give?
> 
> I think when you place request that way, their website will pop up a window and you must click sth to acknowledge that the exchange would be difficult.



How wide a window depends on where we are going. For the Grand Mayans, I specify the exact weeks with no window and always request 2 consecutive weeks. For New York city, I specify a wide window from June to September. Other requests may be exact dates and others a 2-5 week window.

The window pops up every time I make a request.

I don't make my requests based on how likely I am to get my request. I base it strictly on where we want to go and when. If we don't get it, so be it. We will probably do a non-timeshare trip or whatever instead. However, we have always gotten our requests so all has been well. I don't let any of this stuff bother me as there are always other options if the first one doesn't materialize.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 15, 2009)

One resort they have on the list is one I wouldn't really want, and that is French Ridge in Breckenridge.  I am VERY familiar with that resort, and I find it to be just average, as evidenced in RCI as a non-rated resort.  

I asked if our RCI Silver Crown Val Chatelle could be considered as a resort they would accept, and they said, "not at this time."  Since our owners are very dis-enchanted with RCI's offerings, and II won't accept our resort because it is very small (six units) and has no activities, I think SFX would be a great fit.  Ski week owners would love some options, since many of them bought when they were in their 30's and are now in their 60's and 60's and are not able to use their weeks anymore.  I think SFX would get lots of ski week deposits at Val Chatelle, and the units are 3 bedrooms (loft bedroom doesn't count in RCI as a bedroom, so they say it's 2 bedrooms).  

I know one guy who deposited his ski week 52 into RCI and couldn't get anything in Hawaii for his dates, and he wasn't trying to go in February or March.  He just did an ongoing search and hoped for something to happen for him, which it didn't.  He had no idea he could rent it, so he took a  week he wasn't excited about and had to basically settle.  

Ironically, as I write this, I am applying for a board position at Val Chatelle.  I hope SFX will consider our resort when I ask as a board member.  

AND by the way, I was very excited a few weeks ago, when *Elena was able to offer a 2 bedroom at the Hilton Kingsland resort for 2/20, which were the dates I needed, but the wrong island*.   I would LOVE to go there sometime, and I am going to ask for that in the future.  I am starting to turn my opinion around on SFX.  I can see us being very happy with it, if our expectations are met in such a way for April and May in Hawaii, the slower months of the year.  I think Rick and I will like our future with SFX!


----------



## brigechols (Oct 19, 2009)

Just had an interesting exchange with an SFX representative.  Called to inquire about the platinum membership. The representative told me that I could only join SFX if I owned a 5 star resort like the Grand Mayan. I told him that I have a Marriott's Grande Vista platinum season timeshare.  He told me that he would have to check but he didn't think that SFX accepted that timeshare. I told him that was strange since it is listed on their website as an available resort. So, he asked a co-worker who assured him that Grande Vista was acceptable.

Once I passed the sniff test and inquired about membership, he told me there were two levels available - gold and platinum. The platinum membership is currently priced at $599 for ten years.


----------

